

A plain wrong advice: Do What You Love - waqasaday
http://waqasali.me/2012/04/16/a-plain-wrong-advice-do-what-you-love/

======
mdwrigh2
I think your problem with this advice is that you're looking at it at the
micro-scale. They don't mean the, fairly hedonistic, "only ever do the
activities that you love to do", but rather in a grander scheme. Work on the
problems that motivate you, the issues that are near and dear to your heart.
And yes, that will mean doing things you don't like. But it also means you'll
be more likely to succeed in them because you actually care about the end
result.

~~~
waqasaday
I think there is no micro scale for the advice to be right and wrong. And
you're trying to say the same thing in your last lines of the comments, so I
am mostly agree with they way you put it.

But I still believe, Do What You Love takes you no where, so it should be
replaced by Go Where You Want And Do Anything Positive for That.

~~~
aik
People are different in that some people are better at achieving regardless of
their feelings towards the goal (good example would be many straight A
students), while other people struggle endlessly with a task unless their
feelings are in line with the goal (e.g. some high school or university
dropouts). I believe every entrepreneur has to be achievement oriented to some
degree.

However, being achievement oriented and not working on something you find
interesting will always be the more difficult situation for everyone - you'll
be constantly fighting upstream to some degree. It's possible, but not the
ideal situation.

Align your work in some way with your largest goals and you're bound to be
happier and the chance of success is bound to be higher.

------
paged90
I think there's a fine balance here. Of course, unless you're extremely lucky
you're not going to be on a path of constantly doing things you want to do and
succeeding. But doing things you HATE constantly just so you can get an end
goal?

To me that seems like you're sacrificing a lot of your values in order to
obtain a goal, which by the point you get there may be meaningless after the
journey you took to obtain it.

I think you should be aware you might have to do less favorable projects along
the way, but if you find yourself hating your work it might be time for a
change.

------
csomar
It's a wrong advice but you don't explain why it's wrong. You just state it
with a very strong opinion/trust. If it didn't work for you, then it might
have worked out for others.

Still I'm convinced to do what you love. I dropped college and I'm a lot
better off.

------
paulgerhardt
To the author of this post, see: <http://danshipper.com/love-is-right-in-
front-of-you>

